# Installing FreeBSD on Seagate Goflex Home NAS



## balanga (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone know if it's possible to install FreeBSD on a Seagate Goflex Home NAS device?

I understand that it comes with Arch Linux installed but wondered if it would take FreeBSD, instead...


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe, but it will be more of a research project rather than something that can just be used.  The Arch Linux setup shown at http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv5/seagate-goflex-home appears to be useful now.


----------

